# Telephonic remote analysis 93293



## deeva456 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know 93293 is payable every 90 days.  Has anyone billed this code more frequently and has recieved payment? I have explained to our doctors many times, we cannot recieve payment if 93293 is billed within the 90 day time period but they insist I research this more.    I have to present this information at our next physician meeting.  

Thanks for your input.

Dolores CCC, CPC


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 20, 2012)

It may be clinically appropriate to be doing checks more frequently as when the patient is nearing battery replacement, etc, but the code can only be reported once every 90 days and that's that. 

That comes from the CPT Assistant, February 2009, you can find the exact verbiage. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Misty Dawn (Jan 21, 2012)

The below is from the Heart Rhythm Society document. The first link is the link I copied the below statement from. 

"10. If a patient with a transtelephonic pacemaker is nearing elective battery replacement
and warrants frequent device checks such as weekly, can code 93293 be reported more
than once in a 90-day period?
Answer: Code 93293 is described as per 90 days; therefore while it may be clinically appropriate to perform multiple evaluations within a 90-day period, only one code can be reported per 90days."

Both the CPT and CMS also say that this code is billable one time regardless of frequency. I did alot of research into these code for our device follow up department so I have included the links to other documents used as supporting references as well.  Hope this helps and good luck  

http://author.hrsonline.org/Policy/CodingReimbursement/coding/upload/FAQs_2009DeviceMonitoring.pdf

http://www.hrsonline.org/Policy/CodingReimbursement/resources/upload/FAQS_webinar_nov13.pdf

http://www.sjmprofessional.com/Educ...t-of-Implantable-Cardiac-Devices-Webinar.aspx

http://event.on24.com/event/38/29/1...11_coding_cardiac_dev_eval_07_18_11_final.pdf


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you both, Jess and Misty.

The information you have provided will be of great help. I hope this will convince the physicians that we cannot get paid on 93239 except for every 90 days.

Dolores CCC- CPC


----------

